# I made it, with help..



## Lumen (Nov 8, 2013)

After 12 years of marriage, she started wanting to go out with the girls and hide where they were going. When we went out, I wasn't allowed to "hang on" her. She was uncomfortable with PDA. did I mention we had a 10 and 4 year old? So someone had to be home or find a sitter.* 

I saw some of her texts from guys and she claimed she was trying to by me a bike. She obviously thought I was stupid. One of her old high school friends was a lazy, fat, wife cheating, piece of sh!t. It went to hell when we went to one of his parties when his wife was out of town. For some reason, when I was out of the room, she decided it would be fun to flash for a shot. I came in when she was doing it a second time. I came unglued. She had never exhibited this type of behavior since we'd been together. *Needless to say, I never got invited back there. So sad. 

After this, things got worse. One night she was out with the girls and disappeared with some guy that she knew from high school and left the other girls stranded. And her phone was dead. I was an hour away with her cousin fishing and we got a frantic call from his wife that she was gone. We drive like maniacs avid when we got there she had shown back up. They went to get cigarretes and were "talking" for over an hour. (BJ anyone?) We really got into it that night. About a week later, we had "the talk." My world collapsed. 

3 days later, she didn't come home from work. When she got home, she said she went for a drink with the girls from work and left her phone in the car. I found out a week later that she went to his house to "talk." She didn't mean to have sex. Whatever. That is the closest I ever came to hiting her. I screamed and yelled at her and called her every name in the book. All in the back yard. 

I went into the usually downward spiral of anger, denial, grief, etc. I had panic attacks. I ended up going to IC and that helped. 

Finally after 4 months of hell, I pulled myself out of my funk and started concentrating on me. I didn't forget about my kids, just didn't worry about her. I went out and met new people and rediscovered myself. I joined a dating site, but it didn't pan out. Then I started checking out CraigsList. That's where I met my current, wonderful wife.

She helped me get my divorce filed. Helped me to express myself. And be the best husband and father I can be.

We've had some issues, but have worked through them with the help of an MC. And she's also gotten some advice from this very site. Now I'd like to be able to give back to those in need.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

wow. you have a lot to share here on TAM. Please stick around.


----------



## Oldrandwisr (Jun 22, 2013)

Glad to hear she used TAM.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Finally after 4 months of hell, I pulled myself out of my funk and started concentrating on me. I didn't forget about my kids, just didn't worry about her. I went out and met new people and rediscovered myself. I joined a dating site, but it didn't pan out. Then I started checking out CraigsList. That's where I met my current, wonderful wife.


Congratulations and very happy for you!!!


----------



## Karenwalker (Nov 13, 2013)

Your ex sounds nuts. I'm sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Lumen (Nov 8, 2013)

I think the thing that pisses me of the most is that she tore our children's lives apart because she wanted something different.
Oh, and she wasn't happy before we had our youngest. WTF?


----------



## Lumen (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Re: I made it, with help..*



Karenwalker said:


> Your ex sounds nuts. I'm sorry you had to go through that.


She wanted her life back she had in high school.


----------



## Karenwalker (Nov 13, 2013)

Lumen said:


> She wanted her life back she had in high school.


Was she a ho in high school?


----------



## Lumen (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Re: I made it, with help..*



Karenwalker said:


> Was she a ho in high school?


Maybe not so much a ho, but a partier.


----------



## Karenwalker (Nov 13, 2013)

Lumen said:


> Maybe not so much a ho, but a partier.


She couldn't party with you?


----------



## Lumen (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Re: I made it, with help..*



Karenwalker said:


> She couldn't party with you?


Apparently not. 
And one of her complaints was that I never cleaned the toilet. She never changed the oil in the car...


----------



## Karenwalker (Nov 13, 2013)

Lumen said:


> Apparently not.
> And one of her complaints was that I never cleaned the toilet. She never changed the oil in the car...


She couldn't teach the kids to do that?


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

It's kind of bullsh*t to be posting on here like this with little half-obvious injokes signalling who you are.

And it's especially hypercritical of Diwali/Karenwalker/bagavadgita to be participating in this little back and forth after all her squealing about trolls. 

If you're going to play stupid games at least keep it in Social.


----------



## Lumen (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Re: I made it, with help..*



Lyris said:


> It's kind of bullsh*t to be posting on here like this with little half-obvious injokes signalling who you are.
> 
> If you're going to play stupid games at least keep it in Social.


First of all, this IS MY story. I just want to let people know that there is hope, even if you are with someone who is crazy. Every word I have posted is the absolute truth. If you think its a bs story, that's your opinion. I could give a sh!t.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Well it seems I wasn't the only person who thought it was a BS story.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Whoa. I missed the drama, again.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm so confused..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Diwali has been setting up sock puppets, including one that was supposedly her husband. She was reported and the three other identities were banned.


----------



## Mzflower (Aug 3, 2013)

Lyris said:


> Diwali has been setting up sock puppets, including one that was supposedly her husband. She was reported and the three other identities were banned.


I don't get it?! Why would she do that after going on (and on) about trolls.  temporary insanity


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Breathtaking hypocrisy I think. It's especially funny when you read this thread and the squirting wife thread and see her talking to herself


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't understand was not Diwali the one who helped disenchanted to unmask a Troll?


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Guess it takes one to know one


----------

